# Bulb number?



## goatoligst (Oct 11, 2015)

I am restoring a 70 GTO Convertible and need to know the bulb number for the courtesy light in the rear armrest? Double contact. Also does anyone know where you can get a socket to fit it?


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Try OPGI.com


----------



## goatoligst (Oct 11, 2015)

Tried them all! OPG, Ames, The Parts Place, NPD, even GE online catalog. Some show #89 which is single filament.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

goatoligst said:


> I am restoring a 70 GTO Convertible and need to know the bulb number for the courtesy light in the rear armrest? Double contact. Also does anyone know where you can get a socket to fit it?


I believe #89 may be correct. My 1968 wiring manual, which lists bulbs for 1965-1969, shows #89 for courtesy lights , 1968 Tempest as #550, and Sta. wagon as #90. The #89 however is a single post bulb.

Found this site that lists the #89 as the one you need. http://www.pontiacparts.net/Electrical/page41.htm He may be able to steer you to a socket. Another option may be a marine application as I found some sockets & bulbs that are used for boaters that may work, and then there is the RV stuff that could also be used. So you have options. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Also try johnsclassiccars.com and type in part number DLLC67B

That could be it. It's for a Camaro but may work


----------



## goatoligst (Oct 11, 2015)

89 is correct for under dash, single. 90 however seems to be correct. It is the same but double contact. I will try your link on the socket. Thanks.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Is the under dash courtesy light socket the same as convert. rear courtesy light socket?


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

goatoligst said:


> 89 is correct for under dash, single. 90 however seems to be correct. It is the same but double contact. I will try your link on the socket. Thanks.


Socket worked out great! perfect fit. Thanx again!


----------

